# Key Fob battery



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

I've just gone out to sort the van for the meet next week and Yikes! I can't get in.

Pressed the key fob and nothing, tried to turn the key in the passenger door lock and it seems to lose it's grip and just turn without actually unlocking the door. Tried it on the back door and the key will only go half way in. I can't believe that the battery is so flat that it won't even operate the locks so I am presuming it is the key fob.

So, I removed the battery and zipped out to get a replacement. Problem is, nobody seems to have the battery I want - a CR2016. I can get a CR032 which is slightly thicker, but I may be able to get it to work by loosely holding the fob together as I press the button, problem is I don't know if this may cause any damage?

I only have one key for the van so I don't want to risk wrecking it. I can get a CR2016 online easily enough, but I want to try and make sure this is actually the problem as the meet is next weekend.

Any comments gratefully received.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 6, 2022)

Timpsons the Shoe repairers will clone your key.
The plastic onn mine was disintegrating so they provided me with a new key which has worked perfectly

Maybe get a spare ? about £30 3 yeaars cago !


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I've just gone out to sort the van for the meet next week and Yikes! I can't get in.
> 
> Pressed the key fob and nothing, tried to turn the key in the passenger door lock and it seems to lose it's grip and just turn without actually unlocking the door. Tried it on the back door and the key will only go half way in. I can't believe that the battery is so flat that it won't even operate the locks so I am presuming it is the key fob.
> 
> ...


Have you got a screw fix nearby?


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 6, 2022)

Home Bargains sell the flat batteries, I'm sure they stock the 2016 & they're open till 4pm today....


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

GreggBear said:


> Home Bargains sell the flat batteries, I'm sure they stock the 2016 & they're open till 4pm today....



We do - hadn't thought of that.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 6, 2022)

Try Halfords they Stock a lot of different batteries


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 6, 2022)

Also available at screwfix as the Iceman says. They're open till 4pm too.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

GreggBear said:


> Home Bargains sell the flat batteries, I'm sure they stock the 2016 & they're open till 4pm today....



I don't want a flat battery, I've already got one! (Sorry I know what you meant).   

Unfortunately we don't have a HB nearby but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

Should I try with the CR2032 or is it just not worth the risk?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Should I try with the CR2032 or is it just not worth the risk?


Is it the same voltage if so it should be fine


----------



## izwozral (Mar 6, 2022)

beat me to it.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Give the lock's a dose of wd   they can seize up  because  they never get used  or lubricated, worth a try.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Is it the same voltage if so it should be fine



It is Richard - 3V but higher MAh. I don't think it will hurt, maybe even last twice as long if I can fit it.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

It now looks like it will cause more damage forcing the thicker battery in.

Off to Screwfix, I'll report back shortly.


----------



## harrow (Mar 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I've just gone out to sort the van for the meet next week and Yikes! I can't get in.
> 
> Pressed the key fob and nothing, tried to turn the key in the passenger door lock and it seems to lose it's grip and just turn without actually unlocking the door. Tried it on the back door and the key will only go half way in. I can't believe that the battery is so flat that it won't even operate the locks so I am presuming it is the key fob.
> 
> ...


Poundland, have several CR2016 on a card with others for £1


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 6, 2022)

I reckon B&M will stock em too...


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 6, 2022)

I buy them from Aldi or Lidl when they are available, I always keep several of each in my battery stock, CR2016, CR2025 & CR2032, I also buy AA & AAA batteries in bulk, I have been caught out too many times in the middle of nowhere, I am not paranoid honest


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

Well I have now replaced the battery and sadly that is not the problem.   

I have also tried WD40 on the key lock but to no avail so far, I will keep on trying.

Could be a fuse I suppose or it may well be that the vehicle battery is just completely flat. It was fine about 3 weeks ago when I went on a drive of about 140 miles and locked ok when I got back, so could be some thing worse I suppose. The problem I have now is that I can't get into the van to test/charge the battery so I'm a bit flummoxed at the moment!


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 6, 2022)

As Baz said you will have to lubricate the locks, they have probably never been opened with the key


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> As Baz said you will have to lubricate the locks, they have probably never been opened with the key



Yes I've given it a good squirt of WD Terry but nothing yet so I might have to wait a while whilst it soaks in? 

When I turn the key it hits some resistance and then just goes slack so I guess something is sticking. I only have key access to the passenger and rear doors, I do find it a bit strange that the key will only go half way into the rear door slot though. I wonder if the rear door locks have been changed at some point, but if that was the case I suppose the central locking wouldn't have opened them.


----------



## mry716 (Mar 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Pressed the key fob and nothing, tried to turn the key in the passenger door lock and it seems to lose it's grip and just turn without actually unlocking the door. Tried it on the back door and the key will only go half way in. I can't believe that the battery is so flat that it won't even operate the locks so I am presuming it is the key fob.


Try opening the door with the handle whilst turning the key. Unsure why key will not go home on rear door but try a smear of Vaseline on both sides of the key and if it goes home again try opening whilst turning the key - dont force anything though !


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

mry716 said:


> Try opening the door with the handle whilst turning the key. Unsure why key will not go home on rear door but try a smear of Vaseline on both sides of the key and if it goes home again try opening whilst turning the key - dont force anything though !



Instant success thank you so much.

Looks like the vehicle battery has absolutely given up the ghost, I will put it on charge now and see if the central locking will work later and then buy a new battery tomorrow. Thanks again, you've made my day!

Thanks all.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I've just gone out to sort the van for the meet next week and Yikes! I can't get in.
> 
> Pressed the key fob and nothing, tried to turn the key in the passenger door lock and it seems to lose it's grip and just turn without actually unlocking the door. Tried it on the back door and the key will only go half way in. I can't believe that the battery is so flat that it won't even operate the locks so I am presuming it is the key fob.
> 
> ...


Good to see you are sorted 

question - what van have you and how easy to get to fob battery?  (I think I need a new one myself but not checked how to disassemble key to access)


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Good to see you are sorted
> 
> question - what van have you and how easy to get to fob battery?  (I think I need a new one myself but not checked how to disassemble key to access)



My van is a 2012 Renault Master 2.3 DCI. 

It was really easy on this fob. One small screw (which also holds the blade in place in case that ever needs to be removed. Then a flat screwdriver head to prise the case apart.

There will probably be a Youtube vid somewhere for your model - I found one for mine after a little searching.

At least now I have a spare, I have cut the area around the blister pack and popped it into my wallet so I will always have it with me if needed.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2022)

I have a Ducato so will be different, but appreciate your time answering.   I am sure others with a Master will find it directly useful.

(I think I need a new one as I need to get closer to the van than before for the remote unlock to work, so low battery seems logical)


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 6, 2022)

Glad you are sorted Rob, I was going to say make sure it’s your van and your van key just in case you had a few extra sherbets last night


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 6, 2022)

wildebus said:


> I have a Ducato so will be different, but appreciate your time answering.   I am sure others with a Master will find it directly useful.
> 
> (I think I need a new one as I need to get closer to the van than before for the remote unlock to work, so low battery seems logical)


IF its a recent ducato.... Flip the key blade out and there's a little hatch secured with a small straight head... 
It's behind that.


----------



## harrow (Mar 6, 2022)

And the moral of this story is plenty of lubrication


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

Tried with my son in laws battery charger but it won't do anything - showing a fault. My own smart charger has gone missing just when I need it! Also tried jump leads but only got as far as a click from the solenoid. It did however put enough in to test the central locking which is working just fine.

Anyhoo, I will buy a new a new battery tomorrow and all should be well.

Thanks again.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 6, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Tried with my son in laws battery charger but it won't do anything - showing a fault. My own smart charger has gone missing just when I need it! Also tried jump leads but only got as far as a click from the solenoid. It did however put enough in to test the central locking which is working just fine.
> 
> Anyhoo, I will buy a new a new battery tomorrow and all should be well.
> 
> Thanks again.


IF the battery is flat as... 
A smart charger will often refuse to charge/show a fault... 
IF you can stick the jump leads on (or just a plain/dumb charger) 
It will often allow the smart charger to, start charging it after a few minutes of getting some charge into the battery.... 

That said IF the battery is more than a couple of years old it's likely to have been permanantly damaged to some extent by being heavily discharged.


----------



## witzend (Mar 6, 2022)

probably is the van battery


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> IF the battery is flat as...
> A smart charger will often refuse to charge/show a fault...
> IF you can stick the jump leads on (or just a plain/dumb charger)
> It will often allow the smart charger to, start charging it after a few minutes of getting some charge into the battery....
> ...



Yes you are right.

I've had the van 5 years and it is 10 years old, could well still be the original battery! I think it's absolutely goosed, my solar charge controller diverts to the vehicle battery when the Leisures are charged to capacity and it is showing as doing so in which case I reckon it really shouldn't have gone flat in the 3 weeks since a long run. I think a new battery is long overdue!


----------



## izwozral (Mar 6, 2022)

I have set up a crowd funding page to buy you a new battery Rob.






















Tight fisted git.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> IF its a recent ducato.... Flip the key blade out and there's a little hatch secured with a small straight head...
> It's behind that.
> 
> View attachment 106687


 Mine looks like that     Many thanks.

You don't happen to know what battery is needed?  (I know, I am being very lazy now!)


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Great you got  Inn  .alpha batters do a great delivery service


----------



## caledonia (Mar 6, 2022)

Moral of the story is even though you have central locking always keep the locks lubed and make sure they work.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 6, 2022)

To much electrickery in modern veh these days, Mr Bean had it sorted.


----------



## n brown (Mar 6, 2022)

when i drive my sprinter the key falls out of the ignition .am i normal ?


----------



## GeoffL (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm not sure what van you have, but the flat battery smacks of a parasitic drain or something left on. FWIW, I've had the same from leaving my reversing camera on (one day, I'll get around to rewiring it so the power is removed when the ignition's off). If it is a parasitic drain, fitting a new battery without fixing the problem won't prevent it happening again, and it is possible for the old battery to still be viable. The linked YT is one of many on the subject but might help:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 7, 2022)

izwozral said:


> I have set up a crowd funding page to buy you a new battery Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bloomin eck Ral          ...............................................................................................    how much are key fob batteries


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

n brown said:


> when i drive my sprinter the key falls out of the ignition .am i normal ?



Nope.


----------



## harrow (Mar 7, 2022)

n brown said:


> when i drive my sprinter the key falls out of the ignition .am i normal ?


you need a new elastic band, ask your postman,


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> I'm not sure what van you have, but the flat battery smacks of a parasitic drain or something left on. FWIW, I've had the same from leaving my reversing camera on (one day, I'll get around to rewiring it so the power is removed when the ignition's off). If it is a parasitic drain, fitting a new battery without fixing the problem won't prevent it happening again, and it is possible for the old battery to still be viable. The linked YT is one of many on the subject but might help:



Could be the dashcam I suppose. It is set to record if anybody approaches the van when parked.

I will look into it thanks. I will still get a new battery though, I'm sure this one's well past it's best.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2022)

If leaving a dash cam on you will require a hookup 24/7


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> If leaving a dash cam on you will require a hookup 24/7



It only comes on if somebody approaches the van Trev. Many people use this facility without problems.

It could be that something is setting it off on the drive every night but I doubt it.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

molly 2 said:


> Great you got  Inn  .alpha batters do a great delivery service



I've tried Alpha now Bazz, apparently they have nothing suitable for my vehicle which I find surprising.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Well I have now replaced the battery and sadly that is not the problem.
> 
> I have also tried WD40 on the key lock but to no avail so far, I will keep on trying.
> 
> Could be a fuse I suppose or it may well be that the vehicle battery is just completely flat. It was fine about 3 weeks ago when I went on a drive of about 140 miles and locked ok when I got back, so could be some thing worse I suppose. The problem I have now is that I can't get into the van to test/charge the battery so I'm a bit flummoxed at the moment!


Have a beer!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

Scotia said:


> Have a beer!



Good idea Sam, it makes everything betterer!


----------



## GeoffL (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I've tried Alpha now Bazz, apparently they have nothing suitable for my vehicle which I find surprising.


They almost certainly will have the correct battery but their system doesn't correctly identify your vehicle. If you measure the battery dimensions and note the terminal type and positions, you should be able to use that to select an appropriate battery. That said, if you can get the van started, a local battery specialist might be a better bet as they can identify the correct replacement there and then. FWIW, my local battery specialist (Plymouth Battery Centre) fitted a battery with the same technology and warranty as Alpha Batteries' offering to my car for a few quid less than the AB price even after WC discount.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> They almost certainly will have the correct battery but their system doesn't correctly identify your vehicle. If you measure the battery dimensions and note the terminal type and positions, you should be able to use that to select an appropriate battery. That said, if you can get the van started, a local battery specialist might be a better bet as they can identify the correct replacement there and then. FWIW, my local battery specialist (Plymouth Battery Centre) fitted a battery with the same technology and warranty as Alpha Batteries' offering to my car for a few quid less than the AB price even after WC discount.



Their system does identify my vehicle from the registration and the battery dimensions but then displays a message saying 'nothing suitable for you vehicle' or something like that. I might have better results if I gave them a call.

My local ATS have a suitable battery in stock at £156 but it's an AGM - do I really need an AGM starter battery? It's a bit frustrating that I can't get the van jump started as I can't actually drive up there and get them to have a look and take advantage of their free fitting and radio settings saved service. The vehicle battery is a bit of a faff to fit to be honest but I can live with that.

To be honest, I really don't like jump starting vehicles as I've heard that damage can be done to sensitive electrical systems and the ECU but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Good idea Sam, it makes everything betterer!


----------



## izwozral (Mar 7, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Bloomin eck Ral          ...............................................................................................    how much are key fob batteries


Really expensive Mr Woo, they are as much as £0.99p.
I always search for 2nd hand ones, they can be less expensive but expect to pay at least £0.20p. If you are really really lucky you can sometimes get a 2nd hand one for free. They don't usually work but at least they are free and you can always hang them on the Christmas tree or throw them at a Chelsea footballer when he is about to take a corner. My Nan used to put them in the Christmas pudding but one exploded when the pud was being steamed, it killed the pet Pidgeon but we just ate it on Boxing Day.

Hmmm, I may write a book on really useful things you can do with a dead fob battery?




Robmac said:


> Ral, you are so intelligent and handsome, if I wasn't so gay, I would shave off my grey hair just to look like you. Please let me know when you have written your book, I will give you lots of money for one.


Yes, ok Rob.


----------



## GeoffL (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Their system does identify my vehicle from the registration and the battery dimensions but then displays a message saying 'nothing suitable for you vehicle' or something like that. I might have better results if I gave them a call.
> 
> My local ATS have a suitable battery in stock at £156 but it's an AGM - do I really need an AGM starter battery? It's a bit frustrating that I can't get the van jump started as I can't actually drive up there and get them to have a look and take advantage of their free fitting and radio settings saved service. The vehicle battery is a bit of a faff to fit to be honest but I can live with that.
> 
> To be honest, I really don't like jump starting vehicles as I've heard that damage can be done to sensitive electrical systems and the ECU but I don't know how true that is.


Another way into getting a replacement might be "group size". Hopefully, your existing battery will have a label with this information, or it might be moulded into the casing. While I couldn't select a battery on AB's website using this info, you might be able to get more joy if you have that to hand when you give them a call...









						Car Battery Size Guide | Car Batteries By Size | RAC Shop
					

Choosing the right car battery size for your vehicle is important. RAC Shop provide an easy to follow size guide for making your decision.



					www.racshop.co.uk


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Their system does identify my vehicle from the registration and the battery dimensions but then displays a message saying 'nothing suitable for you vehicle' or something like that. I might have better results if I gave them a call.
> 
> My local ATS have a suitable battery in stock at £156 but it's an AGM - do I really need an AGM starter battery? It's a bit frustrating that I can't get the van jump started as I can't actually drive up there and get them to have a look and take advantage of their free fitting and radio settings saved service. The vehicle battery is a bit of a faff to fit to be honest but I can live with that.
> 
> To be honest, I really don't like jump starting vehicles as I've heard that damage can be done to sensitive electrical systems and the ECU but I don't know how true that is.


Tyres on your drive is owned by Halfords, and they also do mobile battery fitting,
Or if you are in the AA or Rac they will supply and fit


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

I've just done a search on Alpha's website by just searching on Renault Master and several batteries come up as available. Problem is it is such a vague search - Just Renault Master without asking for year/model. 

I've tried ringing them but it rang for ages and then somebody cut me off!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Tyres on your drive is owned by Halfords, and they also do mobile battery fitting,
> Or if you are in the AA or Rac they will supply and fit



Thanks Richard, I will take a look.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Yes, ok Rob.



I do hope it's an autobiography Ral.

I'm having problems getting to sleep at night.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Tyres on your drive is owned by Halfords, and they also do mobile battery fitting,
> Or if you are in the AA or Rac they will supply and fit



Brilliant Richard, I have booked a slot tomorrow.

They charge more for the battery than Halfords (about £18) but I really don't care! So much less hassle. Many thanks.


----------



## Mtbcol (Mar 7, 2022)

I think Poundland do them as well, not sure how much they are?........


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> It only comes on if somebody approaches the van Trev. Many people use this facility without problems.
> 
> It could be that something is setting it off on the drive every night but I doubt it.


There will have to be a small draw for it to be on standby, along with things like radio memory etc, all modern vh drain batteries if not used.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> There will have to be a small draw for it to be on standby, along with things like radio memory etc, all modern vh drain batteries if not used.



Most definitely Trev, but certainly no need for 24hr EHU. I've been running like this for over a year without problems. And of course I have solar which also  charges the vehicle battery when the leisure batteries are up to capacity.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 7, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Mine looks like that     Many thanks.
> 
> You don't happen to know what battery is needed?  (I know, I am being very lazy now!)


Battery for my Ducatoo Fob is a CR2032 

(also old battery was sitting at 3.12V, so looks like was ok, but replaced anyway!)


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Brilliant Richard, I have booked a slot tomorrow.
> 
> They charge more for the battery than Halfords (about £18) but I really don't care! So much less hassle. Many thanks.


Hopefully Rals crowd funding will help cover the difference


----------



## TJBi (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> <snip> It's a bit frustrating that I can't get the van jump started as I can't actually drive up there and get them to have a look and take advantage of their free fitting and radio settings saved service. <snip>


If the battery is dead, wouldn't the radio settings have been lost already?


----------



## REC (Mar 7, 2022)

@wildebus ...CR2032?....now I am sure someone on here had one of those batteries??


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

TJBi said:


> If the battery is dead, wouldn't the radio settings have been lost already?



Probably!

Having thought about it though, I have disconnected the battery before and not lost them.


----------



## greg1 (Mar 7, 2022)

What van is it? This is a common proble with ford transit and is often a dodgy earth , of which there are several or more expensive ECU replacement


----------



## Robmac (Mar 7, 2022)

greg1 said:


> What van is it? This is a common proble with ford transit and is often a dodgy earth , of which there are several or more expensive ECU replacement



It's a Renault Master 2.3 dci 2012.

But I now know it is a completely dead battery. I may still replace the earth strap though.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2022)

Robmac said:


> It's a Renault Master 2.3 dci 2012.
> 
> But I now know it is a completely dead battery. I may still replace the earth strap though.


I always fit 2 which has worked well over the years.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 8, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Brilliant Richard, I have booked a slot tomorrow.
> 
> They charge more for the battery than Halfords (about £18) but I really don't care! So much less hassle. Many thanks.



Wise move Rob     i`ve never done the engine battery on a Renault but if they`re anything like the X244 Peugeot / Fiat / Citroen`s they`re a bloody nightmare   

You lose more than £18`s worth of skin off your knuckles doing those and it must have been one seriously sadistic bartsteward with a monstrous hangover who decided to put the bloody things lengthways tight in the corner in the engine compartment


----------



## Robmac (Mar 8, 2022)

All sorted now.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 8, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Their system does identify my vehicle from the registration and the battery dimensions but then displays a message saying 'nothing suitable for you vehicle' or something like that. I might have better results if I gave them a call.
> 
> My local ATS have a suitable battery in stock at £156 but it's an AGM - do I really need an AGM starter battery? It's a bit frustrating that I can't get the van jump started as I can't actually drive up there and get them to have a look and take advantage of their free fitting and radio settings saved service. The vehicle battery is a bit of a faff to fit to be honest bu can live with that.
> 
> To be honest, I really don't like jump starting vehicles as I've heard that damage can be done to sensitive electrical systems and the ECU but I don't know how true that is.


oopsj just read above post......all sorted now..........suggested using battery charger .....hmmm


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 8, 2022)

Robmac said:


> All sorted now.


See you soon, in a pub somewhere near Holmfirth


----------

